
Show HN: Wunderbrain – Indie iOS app to train your brain in a few minutes a week - mathieumorin
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1006591384
======
dang
Sockpuppet votes and comments are not allowed on HN and will get your accounts
banned, so please don't do that.

------
mathieumorin
My name is Mathieu. I've spent months perfecting this indie iOS app. Hope
you'll like it!

Name: Wunderbrain

Website: [http://www.wunderbrain.com](http://www.wunderbrain.com)

App Store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1006591384](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1006591384)

Elevator Pitch: Wunderbrain streamlines brain training by targeting cognitive
fundamentals through specific games. This allows you to train your brain in a
few minutes a week. The app has a sleek design and no ads, no in-app
purchases, no subscription fees.

Promo codes:

LTXLEN6FMJWE

JAWYTX6TPHT9

6WT4LEKXXYJX

MYWN6H34M334

MKYWHTYMT6TJ

KL3MTMXH6KL4

NM7YAYY6YE4T

HFFHJXJ463KJ

MK6FT7YL7J3P

9EF4M74PXLKJ

Thanks!

